# MTB Guide in AT werden; kann man damit Geld verdienen?



## walter021 (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

als begeisteter MTB-ler habe ich mir letzthin darüber gedanken gemacht. wenn ich nicht alleine touren mache, bin meistens ich der "guide" weil die freunde, die mitfahren meist mir die planung überlassen

jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich so auch ein kleiner nebenverdienst aufbauen könnte. könnte mir vorstellen in einem hotel für touristen in der nähe meines bergischen wohnorts zu guiden. selber hab ich noch nie an ner geguideten tour mitgemacht, da ich lieber auf eigene faust erkunde, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht wie das genau abläuft.

nun bin ich über die bikepro.at ausbildung zum MTB guide gestolpert.


sehe ich das richtig, dass mich ein hotel touristen nur guiden lässt (und auch dafür bezahlt) wenn ich solch eine ausbildung habe?

ich bin mit meinem fahrkönnen (S3 max) und meinen technischen fähigkeiten bezüglich MTB technik zufrieden, würde solche einen kurs also keineswegs für mich machen, damit ich besser werde. lohnt sich dann so ein kurs?


habe in meiner alten firma mehrere schwindlige seminare mitmachen müssen, die halt reine geld- und zeitverschwendung für die firma waren. reichlich blabla über gefühle, motivation, teamwork,... ("du musst eins werden mit dem projekt, du bist das projekt")
den chefitäten wurde da halt ein floh ins ohr gesetzt, dass ohne so ein halb-esoterisches seminar kein teamwork in der firma zustande käme; man braucht kaum erwähnen, dass die seminar tante ~10k für n wochenende kassiert hat

ich bin da also ein wenig allergisch auf solche sachen bei kursen/seminaren/workshops.


muss ich bei bike-guide ausbildungen auch mit sowas rechnen?



danke für eure erfahrungen


----------



## mc83 (6. April 2012)

Hei, ich hatte auch schon mehrmals vor den Bikeguide zu machen. Leider ist es mir nie zeitlich ausgegangen.

Ich kenne mehrere Personen die einen haben und ich habe mir auch die Unterlagen angeschaut. Man lernt viel was man mehr oder weniger benötigt.
Jedoch benötigt man meines Wissens keinen Bikeguide!
Falls was passiert, ist man aber mit einem Bikeguide besser abgesichert, weil man ja die Ausbildung hat.
Ob Dich jemand ohne dem Guide einstellt lässt sich natürlich schwer sagen. Bei den Skilehrern war das früher gang und gebe, dass das fast jeder machen konnte (mittlerweile sind die heikler).

Falls da was nicht richtig ist, kann mich natürlich jeder gerne verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (6. April 2012)

sind deine bekannten denn aktive bike guides?

wenn ja, würde mich interessieren wieviele personen an ner geguideten tour teilnehmen und mit welcher bezahlung man als guide ungefähr rechnen kann


kam da in den kursen auch so halb esoterisches zeug vor?


----------



## stivinix (9. April 2012)

Schon aus Haftungsgründen brauchst du eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung. 
Da gehts nicht nur ums Fahrkönnen ;-)
Gruß
St.


----------



## walter021 (9. April 2012)

ja, macht sinn.

zumal da sicher auch ein bisschen erste hilfe gemacht wird (falls ein gruppenmitglied sich verletzt) was nie schaden kann


----------



## ruhri-uli (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

schau mal bei der DIMB, die machen eine Trailscout Ausbildung.
Dazu gibt es noch Ausbildungen an der Uni Köln.
Dann sparst du dir das weite Anfahren.

Cu



walter021 schrieb:


> ja, macht sinn.
> 
> zumal da sicher auch ein bisschen erste hilfe gemacht wird (falls ein gruppenmitglied sich verletzt) was nie schaden kann


----------



## walter021 (12. April 2012)

ich komme aber aus AT, daher wäre ne deutsche ausbildung eher weiter entfernt


----------



## ciao heiko (12. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ich bin da also ein wenig allergisch auf solche sachen bei kursen/seminaren/workshops.



Hallo Walter,

du spricht mir aus der Seele. Auch ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten Bike und bin immer der Guide wenn ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin. Habe als Hobby Ski Rennläufer in Vereinen trainiert. Habe mich privat mit Trainingslehre befasst. Ich habe sogar eine Sanitätsausbildung. Mein Hobby ist Kartenlesen und Trails aufspüren.

Also ich hätte also alle Voraussetzungen.

Aber ich habe keine Guide Ausbildung, keinen Trainerschein etc. Also darf ich offiziell keine Touren führen. 

Bei uns in D gibt es eine Lobby, die für alles einen Abschluss vorschreibt und mit dem Kurswesen mächtig viel Geld verdient. Da gibt es neben dem MTB Guide mittlerweile auch geprüfte Nordic Walking Trainer und sogar Wanderführer. 

Da die Meisten nur so nebenbei mal ein paar Euro verdienen wollen, rechnet es sich kaum, eine solche Ausbildung zu machen. 

Ich meine, das für einfache Touren, ein Führer ausreichen sollte, der eine entsprechende Sachkunde, ohne offizielle Urkunden, nachweisen kann. Sei es das er jahrelang diesen Sport betreibt etc. 

Ich würde gerne einmal lesen, inwieweit es in diesem Bereich verbindliche Vorschriften gibt. Wo ist eine Ausbildung als MTB Guide gesetzlich zwingend nötig? So wie z.B. ein Skilehrerschein.

Für spezielle Fahrtechnik Trainings, schwierige Touren oder Vereinsarbeit  darf gerne ein Trainerschein notwendig sein. 

Alles nur meine Meinung

ciao heiko


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich habe keine Guide Ausbildung, keinen Trainerschein etc. Also darf ich offiziell keine Touren führen.
> 
> Bei uns in D gibt es eine Lobby, die für alles einen Abschluss vorschreibt und mit dem Kurswesen mächtig viel Geld verdient. Da gibt es neben dem MTB Guide mittlerweile auch geprüfte Nordic Walking Trainer und sogar Wanderführer. ...



Auch wenn ich eine Ausbildung in den meisten Fällen für vorteilhaft halte: Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist diese zumindest in DE bisher nicht vorgeschrieben. Weder für das Guiden von MTB-Touren noch für eine Tätigkeit als Wanderführer oder gar "Nordic-Walking-Trainer".


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2012)

Hi,
vorgeschrieben ist es nicht.

ABER: wenn was passiert, prüft i.d.R. entweder Vater Staat oder eine Versicherung (z.B. Krankenversicherung), ob du dich als Guide korrekt verhalten hast (straf- und zivilrechtlich).

Und Richter sehen als Eignung nunmal eine Befähigung durch z.B. eine Guide-Ausbildung an.

Ich habe selber vor kurzem eine solche genossen (DIMB-Trailscout) und muss sagen: 
TOP! 

Klar wußte ich vorher einiges (auch aus anderen Bereichen, z.B. Jugendarbeit samt Fortbildungen), aber es waren genug Sachen dabei, an die ich nie gedacht habe...

Geld verdienen kannst du als Guide m.E. nicht, wenn ich mir die Sätze so angehört habe, für die die unterwegs sind...

grüße
C.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vorgeschrieben ist es nicht.
> 
> ABER: wenn was passiert, prüft i.d.R. entweder Vater Staat oder eine Versicherung (z.B. Krankenversicherung), ob du dich als Guide korrekt verhalten hast (straf- und zivilrechtlich).
> ...



Hierin sehe ich genau dass Problem. Solange niemand eine "Ausbildung" anbietet, reicht normale Sachkunde. Jetzt bieten einige Verbände eine Ausbildung an und auf einmal wird diese quasi zur Voraussetzung.
An diesem Ausbildungswesen wird dann natürlich gut verdient.

Analog läst sich das auch im normalen Arbeitsleben beobachten. Früher reichte z.B. ein LKW Führerschein, heute kommt eine Zusatzqualifizierung hinzu oder am besten noch der Ausbildungsberuf des "Berufskraftfahrers". 

Oder der jetzt neu geschaffene Beruf des "Servicefahrers"
http://www.potsdam.ihk24.de/aus_und...sionid=1CA02391231208143603020D05027342.repl1
Das bedeutet, dass du selbst als Pizza Lieferant irgendwann eine Ausbildung brauchst.

Für Arbeit, wo es wirklich auf eine Qualifikation ankommt, kann man sich damit noch arrangieren. Aber das Kurswesen nimmt meiner Meinung nach doch deutlich überhand. 

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (12. April 2012)

Hier gibts eine Übersicht zu den aktuellen Ausbildungen in Ö.:

http://www.radsportverband.at/top_08_ausbildungen/index.htm


----------



## Romarius (16. April 2012)

du musst keine Ausbildung machen. Du solltest aber wissen welche Rüstzeug du brauchst. Methodik, Didaktik, Gruppenführung, Erste Hilfe, Trainingswissenschaft, Bewegungswissenschaft, Planung und Orientierung, rechtliche Lage etcetc.

Vorteile einer Ausbildung: etwas mehr Gehalt (aber ob sich das bei ein bisschen Guiden rechnet ist die Frage), du kannst dich dahinter verstecken und glaube du hast dann auch sowas wie eine Versicherung für rechtl. Quelereien teilweise.

Wenn du 100.- am Tag Aufwandsentschädigung bekommst, ist das schon mehr als die allermeisten anderen.


----------



## ulp (16. April 2012)

Liebe Leute,

kurz ein Statement aus Veranstaltersicht:

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Unternehmer (Hotelier, Veranstalter), der so etwas auch nur halbwegs ernsthaft betreiben mag, jemanden ohne Ausbildung anstellt. Das hat schon mit der Haftpflichtversicherung des Unternehmers zu tun. Gerade im Outdoorsportbereich sind die da sehr genau. Der Unternehmer haftet ja auch für die Schäden des "Angestellten/Freiberuflers".
Mit den Guides, die mit der österreichischen Ausbildung kamen, habe ich im Übrigen gute Erfahrungen gemacht und die haben mir auch Gutes davon berichtet.


----------



## pascal_b (23. Mai 2012)

vor kurzem gab es bei uns in der näge (schweiz) bei einer geführten biketour einen todesfall. Wäre interessant zu wissen, was rechtlich gesehen auf einen "ausbildungslosen guide" zukommen würde.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2012)

Prinzipjell macht es rechtlich keinen Unterschied ob du Ausgebildet bist, oder nicht!
Aber in einer Ausbildung lernst du genau wodrauf du aufpassen musst und da kommen Sachen auf die du normal garnicht kommst. Ob du es weist oder nicht ist dem Richter fast egal, wenn du professionell Touren anbietest oder für jemanden führst, wird von dir eine große Sorgfaltspflicht verlangt.
Wenn was passiert schaut die Staatsanwaltschaft immer ob du es irgendwie verhindern hättest können als Guide!


----------



## Zaskar97 (27. Juni 2012)

... also mit "Ausbildung" darf man sich verhalten wie man möchte und ohne ist man unabhängig vom Verhalten schuld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

